# Using PVC ducts instead of standard ducts



## pjpjpjpj (Aug 31, 2006)

As long as the inside of the duct/pipe is smooth, the elbows/turns are properly sealed and smooth, and the inside area of the duct (cross-sectional) is properly sized for your airflow, PVC could work just as well as anything else. Make sure whatever kind you use is okay with the temperature of the air right at the exit of your furnace. And of course, anything in an unconditioned space (crawl space with vents, attic, etc.) should be insulated to prevent condensation.

I'm in the (commercial and high-end residential) business and I have never seen PVC used except in situations where you have a "spot" exhaust (such as needing to pull air from a location near a wall so you run 3" down in the stud space to that spot). But as I said above, as long as you followed basic guidelines, there's no reason why it _couldn't_ work.


----------



## robertmazzo (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

PVC ductwork is commonly used in two places... 1) underslab to prevent corrosion and radon infiltration, and 2) for exhaust ducting where chemical vapors are exhausted. 

PVC ductwork and the associated fittings are expensive.


----------

